# War of Reformation Game??



## KMK (Dec 13, 2012)

Here I Stand | Board Game | BoardGameGeek

Has anyone on PB played this game?



> Here I Stand: Wars of the Reformation 1517-1555 is the first game in over 25 years to cover the political and religious conflicts of early 16th Century Europe. Few realize that the greatest feats of Martin Luther, John Calvin, Ignatius Loyola, Henry VIII, Charles V, Francis I, Suleiman the Magnificent, Ferdinand Magellan, Hernando Cortes, and Nicolaus Copernicus all fall within this narrow 40-year period of history. This game covers all the action of the period using a unique card-driven game system that models both the political and religious conflicts of the period on a single point-to-point map.


----------



## CharlieJ (Dec 13, 2012)

I own it. I have never played it. It requires something like 6-9 hours to play a full scenario. Add to that the time it takes to learn the rules, and you either needs some serious gamers, or a group that loves you very much. I know a professor of European history who gives extra credit to students who take a Saturday to play the game. 

I have read through the rules. It looks very interesting. I think I recall that there is even some website where people play by posting their moves online, but I didn't want to play that way, especially not for my first game.


----------



## Zach (Dec 13, 2012)

It is so tempting to ask for this game for Christmas, but I don't think anyone in my life loves me enough to play for 6-9 hours.


----------



## jandrusk (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes, getting someone to play for that length of time would be a challenge.


----------



## KMK (Dec 26, 2012)

My wife not only bought it for me, but has given my permission to play it! Anyone want to come over?


----------



## Theoretical (Dec 26, 2012)

I too have it but haven't had a chance to play it. One thing is that there is the possibility of playing online on a play by e-mail basis. I have played a sample pair of turns solo and think it an incredibly deep, well-crafted game that's just too big to regularly play.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 27, 2012)

In the fall of 2014 my son Noah will be turning 10. Let's meet up and spend a saturday doing this and we can count it as history homeschool for the boy.


----------



## KMK (Dec 27, 2012)

Pergamum said:


> In the fall of 2014 my son Noah will be turning 10. Let's meet up and spend a saturday doing this and we can count it as history homeschool for the boy.



I am going to play with my oldest and tell them they can take a week off of their social studies/history lessons.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 27, 2012)

I used to play board games all the time when I was younger. Two of my favorites were a WWII game, Third Reich, and a Napoleonic Game, Empires in Arms. Both would take well in excess of 6 hours to play. The key is to have a place where you can leave the game set up and play over multiple days.


----------



## Philip (Dec 27, 2012)

I've played this game once. While the rules are incredibly faithful to history, they made it hard to formulate a coherent strategy.


----------



## Matthias (Dec 27, 2012)

I have never heard of this game until now, but I do have lots of nerdy friends who would be willing to geek out with me for a whole day and play it!! Im ordering now....


----------



## Somerset (Dec 27, 2012)

KMK said:


> My wife not only bought it for me, but has given my permission to play it! Anyone want to come over?



If you can pay my fares - you're on! Though there might also be a problem if one of us had to be the pope.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 27, 2012)

The Pope?!? Is this a fancy dress party or historical role-playing? (Are we allowed to dress up?)


----------



## Zach (Dec 27, 2012)

kvanlaan said:


> The Pope?!? Is this a fancy dress party or historical role-playing? (Are we allowed to dress up?)



I want to wear the Big Hat and ride in the Popemobile.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 27, 2012)

Can I be John Knox?


----------



## Te Deum (Jan 22, 2013)

They should make a computer version of this.


----------

